# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Panduit Patch Panel 24port DP24588110B

## mesazon

*Πωλείται Patch Panel Panduit 24port Cat.5e*
Model: DP24588110B, Rack Mountable, 1U, Για 19 inches Racks, T568B, Data Patch
Υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες gigabit, σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο.

*Τιμή: 30 ευρώ*

panduit data patch cat5e 24port 1.jpgpanduit data patch cat5e 24port 2.jpg

----------

